# Decorated Navy SEAL moonlighting as a porn star



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I knew a Sergeant at Ft. Hood that delivered pizza's when off duty to make ends meet with a family of 5, but.......I am a little surprised that he has not been told to quit?

Military News - San Diego Union Tribune


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As an Army guy, my first reaction was "gay porn"?
You know, sailors and all.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As an Army guy, my first reaction was "gay porn"?
> You know, sailors and all.


Lmao, oh yes.

True story, when I was in EOD phase 2 we had a Navy guy rollback into our class...he was a former gay pornstar, unfortunantly showed us proof, damn Navy Special Ops is full of skirt

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I knew a soldier at Fort Knox that delivered pizza at night; and it sounds like the Navy guy came up with a better gig. It pays more, plus there are plenty of benefits, that go with the job.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm sure the movie titles would be funny ... "Bone Survivor" immediately comes to mind


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I would give him an article 15 1/2 of one months pay and then have him retire . That way you punished him but did not hurt him too bad . He could face loss of rank and a dishonorable discharge so no retired pay. I do not think that should happen but it could. He is in violation of the UCMJ unless they changed it a whole bunch since I last read it. 

I know a kid that got some prison time and a dishonorable for hiring a married hooker , she was in the barracks going room to room working when one of the guys did not pay so she complains to the the CQ. Rather than just making the guy pay up CQ calls the MP'S and a whole bunch of people get in trouble. They all took a reduction in grade with max loss of pay or got punished hard at court martial. 

Some how the CQ manage not to get in trouble but I never understood how he had someone in the barracks that was not allowed to be there. Back then they were not allowed visitors in the rooms.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As an Army guy, my first reaction was "gay porn"?
> You know, sailors and all.


Their favorite game was Creamo!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hemi45 said:


> I'm sure the movie titles would be funny ... "Bone Survivor" immediately comes to mind


Deep Diver?

His Wife:
Jewels Jade
His costars:
Mena Li and Ashden Wells

Google images are your friend


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think he did a bondage flick called Corporal Punishment. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## udtSEAL (Jan 22, 2018)

Jay just moved into a multi-million dollar house and is suing the newspaper. He lives is San Diego if you want to talk to him. I don't know when the trial is but the Navy gave Jay a clean bill of health and he has retired. Great guy, we all know and like him as a human being and he was a great SEAL operator. The news is not always the truth anymore especially when they talk about SEALs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

udtSEAL said:


> Jay just moved into a multi-million dollar house and is suing the newspaper. He lives is San Diego if you want to talk to him. I don't know when the trial is but the Navy gave Jay a clean bill of health and he has retired. Great guy, we all know and like him as a human being and he was a great SEAL operator. The news is not always the truth anymore especially when they talk about SEALs.


Just to be sure your news is the truth ..... who did you say you were?


----------



## udtSEAL (Jan 22, 2018)

I didn't say. But since you ask I am the Co-Director of the United States Naval Special Warfare Archives and have been for 27 years. I served in the West Coast Teams and did two combat tours before getting out. Jay is a great guy who made his money in sales not porn. Please wait for the trial.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

udtSEAL said:


> I didn't say. But since you ask I am the Co-Director of the United States Naval Special Warfare Archives and have been for 27 years. I served in the West Coast Teams and did two combat tours before getting out. Jay is a great guy who made his money in sales not porn. Please wait for the trial.


Interesting that you awakened a thread that is almost a year old. Interesting that you basically tell us we can't discuss something in the news until trials are finished. That isn't how it works. On the other hand, we'd appreciate any links we could follow on this.


----------



## udtSEAL (Jan 22, 2018)

I have been away and had to re-register to get on. There is no way I am even hinting that you cant discuss Jay. Thank you for telling me how it works, at 75 years of age I guess I missed that. I looked for links and found none because it is now a civil case rather than a crime. There is a big difference in making a legal sex movie and kiddie porn.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

udtSEAL said:


> I have been away and had to re-register to get on. There is no way I am even hinting that you cant discuss Jay. Thank you for telling me how it works, at 75 years of age I guess I missed that. I looked for links and found none because it is now a civil case rather than a crime. There is a big difference in making a legal sex movie and kiddie porn.


Contact Cricket and she'll help you get your original account straightened out. 
It is my pleasure to remind you how we discuss news topics. I'm here for you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Where did you get kiddie porn?
No, “adult movies” are not appropriate, either.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

So....he is co director of a website?

Hm....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SamAlsop said:


> Haha, I remember the first porn I watched.


You can't possibly be a real person, with a first post like that.
Drop an introduction post, if you don't mind, and keep your personal viewing preferences to yourself.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

He the guy that cut off his balls and became a female? Yeah….no psych issues THERE.


----------

